# New Large Pacu



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I just purchased a large 9 - 10 inch or so black pacu for $29. I will post pictures as soon as possible.

I want to treat him before introducing him to a 60g container or larger (rubber maid pet store brand). With RM I can upgrade more easily with him. Right now this guy is in a 30g round fish holding container which is about 9 inches wider than he is. Im treating him with medications (melafix) and salt and have added a screen top and high powered air pump and heater. I will keep him in this container most likley for a few days while he is being treated. Should this be okay for a few days?

He really blends in with the holding "pond" but you get the idea:





































NO SPAM PLEASE


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice pickup, post some pics when his in your tank


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pick up







If you can offer this potential tankbuster the right circumstances you will have a real 'petfish' for the next 20-25 years









To be honest your Pacu doesn't look to well at the moment. What is it that you treating him for?


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

jan said:


> Great pick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melafix for scaring, other than that he just seems stressed. Im moving him into a 55g today most likley.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I moved him to the tank and removed all fish excpet the pleco (hes moving soon). He looks much more happy and active compared to when i got him. Here is the tank with no decorations or plants to give him more space. What do you guys think. Should he be happy for a little while in this tank? He seems much more active. Also do you guys think he is actually a black? Im almost positive but this can be tricky.





































Excuse the dirty glass, he was splashing.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Red belly or not I love this guy! Hes already eating like a hog! I got dog food sized cichlid pellets that im feeding him:










He really seems to love his new home, even though quite small. How old would you guys guess he is? Im thinking he may be wild caught.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

good luck with the fish :nod:


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> good luck with the fish :nod:


Thanks. Does anyone know what size rubbermaids home depot and lowes carry? Think they can get in the 300g's?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's a black pacu, but there are still some juvinile colors on him. These will go away with time. The tank is large enough for a while, so I don't see any problems with that







With 9-10'' and the juvi coloration he is still in his first year of live


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

jan said:


> It's a black pacu, but there are still some juvinile colors on him. These will go away with time. The tank is large enough for a while, so I don't see any problems with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone else just told me hes a red, but judging from the jet black coloration he is showing im thinking hes a black. Thank you very much for your reply. He eats like a beast.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Video: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=65...08&ctime=155649


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You get that pond yet?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

blacks def look better then the reds i think. nice pickup....needs more room if i say so myself lol


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Im trying to find a 300g rubbermaid ive seen in pet shops, it would be much easier to setup.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Landon said:


> Im trying to find a 300g rubbermaid ive seen in pet shops, it would be much easier to setup.


They have them at farm co-ops here in Ontario. 
I suggest looking at farm places.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Im trying to find a 300g rubbermaid ive seen in pet shops, it would be much easier to setup.


They have them at farm co-ops here in Ontario. 
I suggest looking at farm places.
[/quote]
I shoudl have thought of that before, ill call around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

You might want to ask your parents if they are willing to evap-proof your roof if you get that 300g pond, because it will rot through the floor in a month, and Im sure they wont allow that.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Are you looking for a pond liner? Dude, save some money and buy like a 12-20mil visqueen for the liner. Much easier to get ahold of and will save you money. Or if you really wanna blow your cash on a small pond liner, go to lowes they usually start to carry them @ spring time.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont see why someone would buy a LARGE pacu. Buy them small to watch them grow up its cheaper and lasts longer


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

you gots yer self a nice pacu there,he looks to be in pretty rough shape but Pacus are VERY hardy fish and im sure he will bounce back in no time,

here is a pic of Neptune my 3 yr old 24" monster.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Landon said:


> you gots yer self a nice pacu there,he looks to be in pretty rough shape but Pacus are VERY hardy fish and im sure he will bounce back in no time,
> 
> here is a pic of Neptune my 3 yr old 24" monster.


Nice Pacu looks like some monster fish of a movie







Huge fish hope mine gets like that.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Pacuguy...how big is your tank? I was just curious, I just bought the smaller red belly pacu and was thinking around 300 gallon to keep him happy.


----------

